# Further to my previous post



## Dazzlegirl (Sep 30, 2012)

Although my thread was closed. I would really like to update to say that the breeder was fantastic today. The set up was lovely . The dogs were happy and healthy and clean. Sylvia was very helpful and we did not feel obliged to buy.
We did reserve a puppy . 


I would appreciate it if this could be added to that thread ?


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

Wonderful! So pleased that you've found a good breeder.
Now spill the beans and tell us all about your puppy.Boy or girl? What colour? Was it a difficult choice for you or did the puppy choose you?


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

Aww that's good glad all went well for you, looking forward to hearing all about your new pup and of course pictures x


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Excellent news. My Millie is a Sylml cockapoo and she's fab. You won't be disappointed


----------



## Dazzlegirl (Sep 30, 2012)

Aww thanks  I need to work out how to add a pic. She's a little girl and the mum is tia and dad zac. She is 6 weeks and we can collect her in 2 weeks.

We have carefully chosen the breed for my autistic son (high functioning ) and I felt Sylvia was very kind with her advice. We think we may call her lily. She is apricot.

I've come home and cleaned the house, I'm nesting!
I will try and post a pic in a minute ...
What now?! Argh , dog crate , lead, collar...


----------



## Dazzlegirl (Sep 30, 2012)




----------



## Dazzlegirl (Sep 30, 2012)




----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Oh she is lovely, congratulations!

This goes to show that going to visit a breeder is by far the best thing to do, instead of listening to internet gossip.

xx


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Oooh, she looks beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I think you've chosen well with a Sylml dog and went to her because of what she said she was looking for when breeding. 

I posted on here some time ago, my own story as to why I got a cockapoo, I thought you might to see it, its in amongst this thread.
http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=8688&highlight=success+stories

Zac is a great dad, he's Millie's dad and a lot other Sylml pups on here 

Just seen your picture. She looks lovely, so cute.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Congratulations!.....she looks gorgeous!......do keep us posted once she's home! x


----------



## mary181 (Aug 1, 2012)

Congratulations,she is gorgeous.


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Your puppy is lovely, congratulations! Lily suits her.


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Stunning little girl xxx 


Jeanie x


----------



## Dazzlegirl (Sep 30, 2012)

Thank you . I love Millie - so cute. I really appreciate your comments. I was a bit baffled after my post last night , so reassurance is great. I'm looking forward to getting to know you all on here and sharing cockapoo tales !


----------



## Dazzlegirl (Sep 30, 2012)

Aww jeanie, did your pup look similar ? I wonder if she'll look like yours as an adult ?

Don't think I'm going to sleep tonight


----------



## Dazzlegirl (Sep 30, 2012)

MillieDog said:


> I think you've chosen well with a Sylml dog and went to her because of what she said she was looking for when breeding.
> 
> I posted on here some time ago, my own story as to why I got a cockapoo, I thought you might to see it, its in amongst this thread.
> http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=8688&highlight=success+stories
> ...


Your story has really touched me. What a wonderful story.


----------



## tosh (Feb 10, 2012)

What a cutie!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Beautiful puppy, enjoy the shopping


----------



## CurlieKatie (Sep 12, 2012)

She's beautiful! 

Have fun puppy shopping! 2 weeks will seem like forever but you'll have plenty of time to prepare


----------



## Dazzlegirl (Sep 30, 2012)

Thanks yes, I'm willing the pet shop to open early tomorrow !


----------



## Kt77 (Sep 20, 2012)

She is lovely and her name suits her. Can't wait to see more pictures.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Congratulations....excited for you. She is gorgeous.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Congratulations on choosing your beautiful little girl! She looks like a lily, it's a beautiful name! I nested too lol! The funny thing is we do all this cleaning for them coming home and the first thing the do is pee and poop everywhere hahahaha bless em! Jasper is 10 weeks now and is thankfully going to the door 8 times out of 10,we are getting there. Enjoy shopping for your new fur baby, they are worth every penny xxxxx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

She is beautiful and I love the name. Your son is going to love her.


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

...ginger 8 weeks


----------



## Dazzlegirl (Sep 30, 2012)

sugerlump said:


> ...ginger 8 weeks


Oh pic not working.

Can't sleep, just too excited.


----------



## Jon Buoy (Sep 3, 2011)

Dazzlegirl said:


> Can't sleep, just too excited.


I'm sure that lots of us remember that feeling


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Ahh, what a beautiful girl


----------



## benson (Apr 18, 2012)

Lovely puppy.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

JasperBlack said:


> I nested too lol! The funny thing is we do all this cleaning for them coming home and the first thing the do is pee and poop everywhere hahahaha bless em!


Too true!.....and I still 'nested' the second time!.....I think it had more to do with the fact that I just wanted to give the house a really good clean so I could relax and enjoy my puppy as I knew it would be difficult to find the time to do in the early weeks....just like having a baby! x


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Dazzlegirl said:


>


:welcome:

Oh she is utterly adorable 

Thank you for the lovely considerate update and look forward to hearing more about your gorgeous girl . 

xxx


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

She looks very huggable! lovely name too.


----------

